# Marcgravia species



## Brian Williams (Nov 3, 2010)

I have been looking for species of Marcgravia. If anyone out their is growing these and is interested in a trade or to sell please let me know. It is a fascinating group of plants that is rarely known in most collections.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

The picture is not showing up, try and repost and I will have another look.


----------



## Brian Williams (Nov 3, 2010)

Not sure why the pic does not work for me. I will just add the link to my Flickr account hopefully it will work. 
Thanks

Marcgravia species | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

I may have a few small clippings of one species when I prune one of my tanks, how much are you looking for?


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I have Marc rectiflora and possibly one other species (smaller and all green). I can see how much I have to spare when I get home.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Brian, 

Did the cutting I gave you in Miami make it? If not, let me know and I can get you some more.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

RarePlantBroker said:


> Brian,
> 
> Did the cutting I gave you in Miami make it? If not, let me know and I can get you some more.


Where was mine ...lol. j/k


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

rcteem said:


> Where was mine ...lol. j/k


Chris, if you need a piece of Marcgravia, shoot me a PM. I can spare a cutting or two.


----------



## Brian Williams (Nov 3, 2010)

Ahh I do remember you. We talked in the out door rain forest area. Unfortunately the cuttings you gave me did not make it even home they had rotted before it made it back to Kentucky. I had at one time a very large plant of it but lost it when one of the greenhouses got below 40F. So I have updated the heating in most of the greenhouses and can keep it around 55F all winter. I found Atlanta had a few species they may share some cuttings with me next time I visit.


----------



## Brian Williams (Nov 3, 2010)

For anyone interested in trading just shoot me an email on here and I will send my address. I specialize in aroids but have a few other odds and ends. I have far to many plants to list. If you have a wish list send it along I may have some of the plants your looking for. 
Off the top of my head I know I have around 40 Rhipsalis species. Around 150 philodendron species most of which are to large for terrariums. I have an interest in Begonias gesneriads bromeliads hoyas dischidias orchids peperomias and anything else. I grow a bit of each of these groups but hope to expand on them more this year. 

I recently propagated some Caladium humboltii and Caladium palacioanum I also have a few shingling aroids I could cut if the trade is right. Look forward to trading with old and new friends on here.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Brian,

I'll send you some more of the Marcgravia. I'm pretty sure it's M. rectiflora, but won't know for certain until it blooms.

Sorry to hijack your thread, but if anyone has any Marcgravia nepenthioides--let me know....


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Brian Williams said:


> I recently propagated some Caladium humboltii and Caladium palacioanum I also have a few shingling aroids I could cut if the trade is right. Look forward to trading with old and new friends on here.


What types of shinglers do you have? Also, do you know what species of Marcgravia are currently in the trade?


----------



## Brian Williams (Nov 3, 2010)

I am currently growing the shingling plants of 

Monstera Dubia 
Rhaphidophora hayeii 
Rhaphidophora species maybe korthalsii
Rhaphidophora cryptantha 
Scindapsus pictus


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry to hijack, but what part of KY? Im in Boone county.


----------



## Brian Williams (Nov 3, 2010)

I am just south of Louisville KY. We are considered still in Louisville you can map quest our nursery at 

Brians Botanicals
6350 North Preston Hwy 
Louisville KY 40229


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Do you grow alocasia and or anthurium by chance?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Ryan: Brian's Botanicals items - Get great deals on Minitures terrarium, Hardy tropical's items on eBay Stores!


----------



## Brian Williams (Nov 3, 2010)

That is us on Ebay. We are looking to put up our new website before spring. I am growing some Anthuriums and Alocasias. My list gets much larger in the spring when I can start propagating more and bringing more things in. I am looking to grow more unusual terrarium plants as well as my usual stock.


----------



## gardengrump (Sep 13, 2012)

I too am looking for more of the stranger Marcgravias...still looking!! I see someone posted some seed on ebay.


----------

